

Share code/.bash_history between terminals (and store it securely in the cloud) - nyddle

We are building a tool for developers who work in many terminals and want to easily sync data&#x2F;code snippets&#x2F;bash history between them. Think https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;holman&#x2F;boom in the cloud. We would love to hear about your pain points working in many terminal windows to make our tool better.&lt;p&gt;If you need such a tool, please sign up at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getboosh.launchrock.com&#x2F;
======
anon1385
Sorry but there isn't a chance in hell that I'm uploading my bash history to
an untrusted 'cloud' service.

------
bulldog4
Cool!

